# anyone using old equipment?10590 and 10547 Lawn Boy walk around



## lewb (Apr 13, 2017)

I am kind of a LB or 2-stroke nut. I can remember back in the 70's a neighbor had an old brick top LB that left a fogged yard after mowing. My dad was totally an anti 2stroke because of that, I guess the rebellion in me made me want a LB 2-stroke. 
So my first new mower was a 1994 4.75 sliver series. Unfortunately while I was out of the country a few years ago my son used regular gas and seized the motor. I found a 10547 LB dura-Force 6.5 HP that was in a pile for 20.00. I ended up replacing the short block (piston, crank, cylinder). I have modified it and I feel it works better than any new mower that's on the market. I have a 35 degree hill to mow which the dura-force climbs very well. I also did find on craigs list an M-series which is very unique for LB. New this mower was right at 1000.00 in 1993. It is oil injected with a metering pump. It also has the last OMC designed engine which is 5hp and a copy of the Suzuki 5hp lawn mower engine. The dura-force is a Tecumseh made motor. The M-Series cuts a little better or is more consistent than the tried and true LB staggerd wheel deck while muching. I have not side discharged with the dura-force yet, that may make a difference. Anyway here is a video of each mower.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A03bcnANGcc


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I have a 1976 IH Cub Cadet 1450 and a 1986 Cub Cadet 2072, both tough as nails. I believe Lawn Boy made the push mowers for IH, they are highly sought after nowadays by IH collectors.


----------

